# Access to MSSQL & Oracle Databases from within OSX



## quzax (Jan 22, 2003)

OK so I am getting a new computer at work. I so want to get a new mac (my current G3 266 is just way too slow). But I am a web developer in a Windows/ASP environment.

I can access & edit the ASP pages in BBEdit that is fine.

But I will need to be able to access our MSSQL and oracle databases too. Does anyone know of any GUI tools for OSX to access databases?

I really need to find something as database access may force me to get a PC if I can't get to them from a mac.

Thanks
quzax


----------



## dani++ (Jan 23, 2003)

Try out the new Oracle 9i developer release, that will install plenty of client libraries to access oracle. With those you can compile opensource GUI and CLI tools to access oracle.

Moreover, there are several mac tools to acces an oracle server, do a lookup of 'oracle' and 'sql' in versiontracker.

I think that an ODBC tool comes with OSX that can access MSSQL server (but I am not sure if it is usable or not).


dani++


----------



## Captain Code (Feb 1, 2003)

Try SQLGrinder(shareware).  You need to install the MSSQL JDBC drivers to get it to connect to MSSQL server because SQLGrinder is a Java app.  It's a very quick program and works with any server you have the JDBC drivers for.

MS makes JDBC drivers that you can download off their website for free.  I'm not sure about Oracle.

Edit: actually, SQLGrinder comes with links to many different JDBC drivers, including MSSQL and Oracle drivers.


----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by quzax _
> *OK so I am getting a new computer at work. I so want to get a new mac (my current G3 266 is just way too slow). But I am a web developer in a Windows/ASP environment.
> 
> I can access & edit the ASP pages in BBEdit that is fine.
> ...


 he he... Hellofalotbetter than the 9500 I still have at work... But most of my work stuff is on WinDoze these days.

I think I've finally hit the last straw thought... I'm going to get a 1Ghz 15" PowerBook... It is about time I start WOWing the folks at work with Apache/PHP/BBEdit...

...but I agree with you that I'd rather keep using MS SQL vs. MySQL... I guess I'm just used to the GUI by now.


----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 1, 2003)

quzax, maybe you can post some sort of step-by-step "How To" once you get this working?


----------



## quzax (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks for the replies guys, I'll checkout the demo version of SQL grinder on monday & see if I can get it to work.

TommyWillB: If I can get it to work I could post a How-To, but I bet it will be something like

1. install SQLgrinder
2. install JDBC drivers
3. done

Oh, & I never said I like MSSQL, just that I have to use it =P

quzax


----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 2, 2003)

I also did not say I "liked" it... I just said I was "used" to it.


----------



## twister (Jan 23, 2004)

I have found great ways to access SQL Server 2000.  The best is using Microsoft's Remote Desktop.  Works wonders.  And it's free.  It just logs me on to a pc and i run that PC from my Mac.  Or MacSQL works well and so does SQL4X.


----------

